# DIY tactical gear



## flash_bang (Nov 18, 2006)

I was thinking about making my own tactical gear, but I'm not sure what materials/thread etc. to get. I wanted to make a holster for my SF G2, some kneepads (LOTS of help is needed here) and some dump pouches. if you guys can teach me how to make a cube like shape with cordura and stuff, that would be awesome. links to sites that have patterns for tactical gear etc. 
thanks so much in advance,
flash_bang


----------



## Dr Jekell (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is a site you might want to visit:

http://www.diytactical.com/main/

Don't know how much info they have but it is a start.


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 18, 2006)

AWESOME!!! I just registered…btw, have any of you guys/gals made your own holsters and such?
thanks,
flash


----------



## Dr Jekell (Nov 19, 2006)

Not for a light but I have for latex gloves (My first job is a medic)

Just a simple oblong with a fold over flap with velcro to secure it.

Made it 3 years ago & its still going strong.

The secret is double stiching (going back over the stiches you just made) and finishing off the ends properly (e.g. when I got to where the top layer of fabric ended I went backwards & forwards (On a sewing machine) to create a large sewin block which reinforces an area which usualy fails first due to the threads coming undone.

Hope this helps any Questions PM me.


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 19, 2006)

ah, the joy of bartacking 
well, if you could pm me some pictures, I would be really happy   
thanks,
flash


----------



## stdlrf11 (Nov 20, 2006)

It's good to see that I'm not the only one cheap enough to make their own stuff instead of buying it.  

As soon as I buy new batteries for the digital camera, I'll post some pics of the holsters and mag pouches I've made of leather and nylon. I've made other gysmos, but they were destroyed years ago. 

stdlrf11


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Nov 21, 2006)

I've made a few things, here and there  Over time, I've come to the conclusion that unless you're making something for a specific need, like an obscure item, you're almost always better off going the production route. The big guys (Blackhawk, DBT, TT, Spec Ops, HSGI, and others), have added nearly any pouch you need. Chances are if you need it, they have it, and it's going to cost you less to buy than acquire materials and build. FWIW

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## stdlrf11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a Nylon Thigh Holster I made for my P-01. I've made about a dozen holsters over the years, and I like this one the best. Total cost: $5 in materials and 8 hours work. 







Here are my EDC holsters I made about a year ago. They are holding up very well. Total cost: $15 and about 12 hours work.












stdlrf11


----------



## Dr Jekell (Nov 21, 2006)

Dang!

I was just getting ready to post some pics and you guys have already outclassed my humble sewing project.


----------



## stdlrf11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Post the pics!!

I'd love to see them.

stdlrf11


----------



## Bulbboy (Nov 22, 2006)

Dr Jekell said:


> Dang!
> 
> I was just getting ready to post some pics and you guys have already outclassed my humble sewing project.


Yeah, post them. Don't be shy. 
Show us your haberdasherry!


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 22, 2006)

post them!!! @ stdlrf11: the holster with the webbing, what makes the actual holster? what width are the webbing leg straps and belt one. I assume this is a drop thigh rig, if not, please explain how you wear it. 
thanks,
flash


----------



## Dr Jekell (Nov 22, 2006)

You asked for it, you got it.

The pics aren't the best (Cellphone camera) but it is the best I can do at the moment.

The pouch is very rough around the edges but it works.

So without any further adue:


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 22, 2006)

cool! well, personally, I'd add a molle grid, but you may not want the extremely military look.


----------



## stdlrf11 (Nov 23, 2006)

Dr Jekell: That pouch looks good!! Nice edges and stiching. 
flash bang: You're gonna laugh at this... The holster is made from two layers of craft foam from Hobby Lobby (the thin, colorful sheets near the felt) covered with nylon fabric. The edges are black nylon ribbon (from the fabric section) sewn over the exposed foam. The webbing is 1" for the legs and 2" for the drop extention. I used sew-on velcro to adjust the length of the drop and for the retention strap. The 1" buckles for the leg straps are from Hobby Lobby also. 
You can get everything you need to make it from either Hobby Lobby or Wally World. I paid about $20 for enough materials to make about 3-6 holsters. The next ones I make are going to use higher quality webbing. 

Hope this helps,
stdlrf11


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 23, 2006)

hmmm, well, it wasn't what I was expecting, but if it works, then it's cool 
thanks,
flash


----------



## stdlrf11 (Nov 23, 2006)

In case you are wondering, I've worn the holster a lot (practice and around the woods) for over a year and it has held up well. 
I've made more than one for friends and they haven't complained yet 

stdlrf11


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 23, 2006)

okay  cool
thanks,
flash


----------



## swampgator (Dec 1, 2006)

Back when I was in the service I spent a guard shift out in the woods sewing a basic open top pouch. I cut, uh, acquired, about 12" of U.S. Govt strap (surplus, sir, really!). I flamed the edges to keep it from unraveling. Then folded it several times so that I had a pouch pocket and tunnel loop. I then sewed the edges.

I've made leather holsters, belts and pouches since, but haven't done much with nylon.


----------

